# Geometrie - Diskussion und Fragen



## Martina H. (6. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich finde, die sehr flachen/langen modernen Geometrien funktionieren entweder mit Knallgas oder im Steilen gut. Für gemäßigteres Terrain macht eine gemäßigtere Geo (samt leichterem Rad) mehr Spaß. Nur meine Meinung





Martina H. schrieb:


> Na, nachdem mein Customprojekt ja jetzt auf Eis liegt, vertiefen wir das doch mal - ist ja für die Damen hier evtl. auch interessant



So, da sind wir 

Nehmen wir mal unsere Bikes (hier geht es jetzt nicht darum irgendwelche Bike schlechtzureden - sind halt im Haushalt vorhanden)

Das Cotic BFe in S hat ja lt. Hompage mit der 160er Gabel und 25 % Sag einen Sitzwinkel von 72°, Lenkwinkel 65°, Reach 420mm, Stack 593 und BB Drop 38.

Sollten ja unsagged folgende Werte sein (nur geschätzt, nicht mit Sinusfunktion gerechnet  )

Sitzwinkel 70°
Lenkwinkel 63°
Reach 405
Stack  605
BB Drop 28

Zum Vergleich das Lapierre Edge Plus mit 120er (532er Einbauhöhe) Gabel in S

Sitzwinkel 74,5°
Lenkwinkel 67°
Reach 417
Stack  605
BB Drop 45

Dafür, dass Cotic ja von Longshot Geometrie spricht, finde ich den Reach jetzt gar nicht sooo lang, da ist das Lapierre ja länger. Was ich dann extremer finde ist der Lenkwinkel, der ist (mir) beim Lapierre zu steil. Den Sitzwinkel finde ich zu flach, ich steh halt auf steilere Sitzwinkel.

Was sagt uns das jetzt, was wäre denn dann die "gemässigte Geometrie"?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (6. März 2019)

Oh fein 
Dann fang ich mal an.
Ich fahre aktuell das G15 von Nicolai. Und hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass ich mir der langen Geometrie und dem flachen Lenkwinkel viel entspannter unterwegs bin. Auch auf steilen Anstiegen kommt mir nun das Vorderrad nicht mehr hoch. 
Von daher bin ich am überlegen ob bei einem Touren-Hardtail (Waldwege und leichte S0-S1 Trails) nicht auch diese lange flache Geometrie besser geeignet wäre als ein normaler gemäßigter Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. März 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> So, da sind wir
> 
> Nehmen wir mal unsere Bikes (hier geht es jetzt nicht darum irgendwelche Bike schlechtzureden - sind halt im Haushalt vorhanden)
> 
> ...



Ich finde den Front-Center Wert, also Tretlager bis Vorderradachse, noch sehr entscheidend, weil der angibt wie weit das Vorderrad vom Fahrer weg ist und dadurch die Radlastverteilung beeinflusst wird (Kettenstreben sind da natürlich auch noch ein Einflussfaktor)

Wenn ich mich auf die Schnelle nicht verrechnet habe, müsste Front-Center auf Basis deiner Reach- und Stack-Werte beim BFe ca 700 und beim Edge Plus ca 655 mm sein. Kommt über den deutlich flacheren Lenkwinkel am BFe zustande.
Kettenstreben BFe 428, Edge Pus 420 mm.

Je weiter der Fahrer nach hinten rückt (oder das Vorderrad weiter weg) desto mühsamer wird das Steuern im flacheren/gemäßigteren Terrain... und desto mehr Sicherheit bzw. weniger Überschlagsgefühl gibt es im steileren Gelände. Um eine richtige Radlastverteilung zu erzielen, bzw. auf gut Deutsch einfach genügend Druck am Vorderrad, muss man bei langem Front-Center und kurzen Kettenstreben auch schon im flachen Terrain öfter und aktiver das Körpergewicht nach vorne verlagern. Und weil da dann die Gravitation zuschlägt und man nicht mit nach vorne verlagertem Schwerpunkt auf den Füßen stehen kann ohne nach vorne umzukippen, muss man damit auch die Heavy-Feet-Light-Hands Position verlassen und Gewicht auf die Hände und den Lenker legen. Tut man das nicht, dann läuft man sehr schnell Gefahr, dass das Fahrrad mit dem Fahrer spazieren fährt, oder dass man im Extremfall gar die Kontrolle übers Vorderrad verliert.
Im Steilen hat man dann sowieso mit keiner Geometrie mehr die Neutralposition, sondern Druck auf den Händen, daher ist das wieder eine andere Geschichte.
Aus diesem Grund bin ich auch kein Fan von extrem kurzen Kettenstreben an modernen Geometrien mit langem Front-Center. Die Kettenstrebenlänge ist quasi das "Gegengewicht" und stellt die Radlastverteilung wieder richtig. Was dann aber zwingend wieder zu einem längeren Radstand und damit sperrigeren Fahrrad in Engstellen führt.

Dazu kommt dann noch, dass mit relativ flachem Lenkwinkel das Vorderrad beim Lenken dazu neigt, in die Kurve reinzukippen was man dann korrigieren muss. Echte Vorteile haben flache Lenkwinkel auch erst im Steilen und/oder verblockten Terrain, oder durch die erhöhte Laufruhe beim Schnellfahren. Auch dieser Aspekt macht eine "moderne" Geometrie mit flachem Lenkwinkel im gemäßigten Terrain/Fahrweise, wo der Lenkwinkel keinen Vorteil ausspielen kann, für meinen Begriff eher anstrengend zu fahren.

Wenn man sich den Front-Center und den Lenkwinkel im Vergleich anschaut, dann sollte das Edge Plus in dieser Hinsicht "gemäßigter" sein als das BFe. Das kann ja @lucie sicher aus der Praxis widerlegen oder bestätigen 

Das aktuelle BFe ist für mich auch schon die Grenze dessen, was MIR auf MEINEN Hometrails (Mittelgebirge, bis S2) noch Spaß macht, obwohl es wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast, noch nicht super radikal ist. Mit einer langen Gabel finde ich es schon bisweilen lästig, daher hab ich am zweit-BFe das vorwiegend auf wenig steilen Flowtrails bewegt wird, eine kürzere Gabel verbaut, was unter anderem den Lenkwinkel und den Front-Center reduziert. Ich finde schon den Effekt dieser kleinen Maßnahme spürbar, in Richtung neutraleres Fahrverhalten.

Ganz anders schaut die Geschichte dann wiederum aus, wenn das Gelände steiler und verblockter wird. Da haben sowohl ein langes Front-Center als auch ein flacher Lenkwinkel für mich dann einfach nur noch jede Menge Vorteile, und wenn es nur Vertrauen und Sicherheit durch reduziertes Überschlagsgefühl sein sollte.

Ganz allgemein im aktuellen Marktvergleich betrachtet finde ich beide verglichene Räder noch sehr gemäßigt. Da gibt es mittlerweile ganz andere Kandidaten, die es mit Reach und Lenkwinkel viel doller treiben.
Die Werbeausdrücke sind dabei eher irrelevant. Klar muss jeder sein Zeug vermarkten. Aber egal wie es heißt, Cotic Räder waren schon immer etwas konservativer gehalten, so ist eben auch die Longshot Geometrie etwas konservativer als andere "long/low/slack" Geometrien. Persönlich finde ich das ok so, ich hab lieber Spaß in meinem nicht allzu krassen Gelände, als das krasseste Gerät, das mir in meinem nicht allzu krassen Gelände potentiell nur hinderlich ist


----------



## lucie (7. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Je weiter der Fahrer nach hinten rückt (oder das Vorderrad weiter weg) desto mühsamer wird das Steuern im flacheren/gemäßigteren Terrain... und desto mehr Sicherheit bzw. weniger Überschlagsgefühl gibt es im steileren Gelände. Um eine richtige Radlastverteilung zu erzielen, bzw. auf gut Deutsch einfach genügend Druck am Vorderrad, muss man bei langem Front-Center und kurzen Kettenstreben auch schon im flachen Terrain öfter und aktiver das Körpergewicht nach vorne verlagern.



Das kann ich so nur bestätigen. Ein sehr flacher LW und ein längerer Rahmen erfordern eine aktivere Fahrweise mit entsprechender Gewichtsverlagerung nach vorn, damit einem in bestimmten Situationen die Kontrolle über das VR nicht verloren geht.

Für mich machen die langen Schiffe max. dort Sinn, wo man es flott bergab laufen lassen kann und wie auch schon erwähnt in steilem, verblocktem Gelände.

Das Wegkippen des VR in langsamen technischen Passagen ist auch ein negativer Aspekt bei flachen LW.



scylla schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Front-Center und den Lenkwinkel im Vergleich anschaut, dann sollte das Edge Plus in dieser Hinsicht "gemäßigter" sein als das BFe. Das kann ja
> 
> @lucie sicher aus der Praxis widerlegen oder bestätigen



Der Franzose ist für mich, wohlgemerkt nicht mit der originalen 120er, sondern mit der 140er (Einbauhöhe 553mm 27,5+/29, entspricht der jetzt aktuellen Gabel mit 160mm FW), das wendigere und Einsfürallesbike. Hat damit für mich alle Eigenschaften, die ich für meine Spielereien und für Touren brauche.
Das Cotic im aktuellen Aufbau, ebenso mit der 140er Gabel, macht Spass, wenn's steil wird und ich es einfach laufen lassen kann, länger und flacher würde ich es nicht fahren wollen, obwohl es ja immer noch nicht wirklich longshot ist.

Witzigerweise regeln die Gabelhersteller ja inzwischen ordentlich nach, um das Front-Center-Verhältnis wieder etwas gerade zu rücken.
Oder warum gibt es derzeit eine so große Auswahl an Gabeln mit den unterschiedlichsten Offsets? 



scylla schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich auf die Schnelle nicht verrechnet habe, müsste Front-Center auf Basis deiner Reach- und Stack-Werte beim BFe ca 700 und beim Edge Plus ca 655 mm sein. Kommt über den deutlich flacheren Lenkwinkel am BFe zustande.
> Kettenstreben BFe 428, Edge Pus 420 mm.



Gerade mal so auf die Schnelle und natürlich nicht ganz genau gemessen:
Front-Center BFe 740mm (Gabeleinbauhöhe 553 und 51 Offset)
Front-Center Edge 720mm (Gabeleinbauhöhe 553 und 51 Offset)

Die Kettenstrebe beim Franzosen ist 425mm, nicht 420, wie auf deren HP angegeben. Soviel zu dem Thema Messdaten bei Bikeherstellern. Andere Werte werden oft angegeben ohne dass dabei steht, ob mit Sag oder ohne gemessen wurde, FW wird statt Einbauhöhe angegeben - stiftet eben alles Verwirrung...
Wer viel misst, misst Mist. 

Hier kuscheln zwei:


----------



## scylla (7. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Witzigerweise regeln die Gabelhersteller ja inzwischen ordentlich nach, um das Front-Center-Verhältnis wieder etwas gerade zu rücken.
> Oder warum gibt es derzeit eine so große Auswahl an Gabeln mit den unterschiedlichsten Offsets?



Genau so eine (37mm Offset) hab ich vor kurzem ins BFe eingebaut . Und ich würde behaupten, zusammen mit dem flachen BFe Lenkwinkel geht das definitiv für mich in die richtige Richtung und hat einen viel deutlicheren Effekt als ich erwartet hätte.



lucie schrieb:


> Die Kettenstrebe beim Franzosen ist 425mm, nicht 420, wie auf deren HP angegeben. Soviel zu dem Thema Messdaten bei Bikeherstellern. Andere Werte werden oft angegeben ohne dass dabei steht, ob mit Sag oder ohne gemessen wurde, FW wird statt Einbauhöhe angegeben - stiftet eben alles Verwirrung...
> Wer viel misst, misst Mist.



Au weia, können die Franzosen also auch nicht messen. Die Daten von den Brits (Cotic) sind bekanntlich auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen 
Dabei sollte man meinen, dass man das nur aus CAD (oder was auch immer die Konstrukteure verwenden) abschreiben müsste


----------



## lucie (7. März 2019)

Kann mir den Effekt gut vorstellen und wäre sicher auch für mein Cotic eine Alternative. 

Bevor ich mir aber jetzt eine neue Gabel zulege, muss ich erst einmal im Lotto gewinnen. 
Bin erst einmal durch mit beiden Bikes, die werden jetzt erst einmal so gefahren wie sie sind.


----------



## lucie (7. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Au weia, können die Franzosen also auch nicht messen. Die Daten von den Brits (Cotic) sind bekanntlich auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen
> Dabei sollte man meinen, dass man das nur aus CAD (oder was auch immer die Konstrukteure verwenden) abschreiben müsste



Wobei ich den Insulanern noch nachsehe, da sie durch die Umrechnung Inch in mm eine höhere Fehlerrate haben können als die Franzosen. 

Mein persönliches Fazit zur Geo:

eine gemäßigte Geo ist für die meisten "Anwendungen" eines Bikes wesentlich zuträglicher als eine extreme Geo. Sie lässt mehr Variabilität zu. Extrem=speziell - ein Sprinter kann gut sprinten, ein Mehrkämpfer kann alles recht gut, soll heißen, besser Generalist als Spezialist.

Wenn man sich mehrere Bikes leisten kann und will, ist das Spezialistentum natürlich auch kein Problem Dann bleibt vor einem Ride nur noch zu klären, in welchem Geläuf man unterwegs sein wird und man kann danach dann das Bike, das zu diesem am besten passt, entsprechend unter den Hintern schnallen.


----------



## Martina H. (7. März 2019)

Macht Spass Euch zu lesen 

Interessant auch, dass ihr, unabhängig voneinander, zum gleichen Schluss kommt: nur in extremen Gelände macht die extreme Geo Sinn. Jetzt ist mein Extrem natürlich ein anderes als Eures  

Nur um evtl. Mitlesende endgültig zu verwirren: bei uns gibt es 2 Franzosen, der eine mit 532er Gabel/44er Offset (der hat Front/Center 720) der andere mit 553er Gabel/51er Offset (F/C 735)...

Diese Offsetgeschichte ist ja auch ganz interessant (für mich war es schon etwas verwirrend Nachlauf, Offset entsprechend auseinanderzudröseln) ist aber für mich dann doch nicht schlüssig. Wozu baue ich einen flachen Lenkwinkel, nur um ihn schlussendlich mit kürzerem Offset zu korrigieren. Durch das kürzere Offset verringere ich den Radstand und auch den (?virtuellen?) Lenkwinkel. Der wird ja dann doch wieder steiler (ich glaub ich muss doch mal Herrn Sinus bemühen) - also was soll das? Da kann ich doch gleich wieder einen etwas steileren (und damit gemässigten) Lenkwinkel wählen...


----------



## scylla (7. März 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Interessant auch, dass ihr, unabhängig voneinander, zum gleichen Schluss kommt: nur in extremen Gelände macht die extreme Geo Sinn. Jetzt ist mein Extrem natürlich ein anderes als Eures



Da ist noch ein Punkt, den ich zur "radikale Geometrien" Diskussion dazufügen würde: die modernen long/slack/low Geometrien wollen einen mutigen Piloten, je extremer die Geometrie ausgeführt ist, desto mehr so. Liegt schlicht und einfach an der nötigen aktiven Fahrweise mit raumgreifender Gewichtsverlagerung.
Ich merke das immer wieder an mir selbst. Selbst das eigentlich noch vergleichsweise gemäßigte aktuelle BFe ist an einem Bad-Bike-Day schon gnadenlos, das mit der langen Gabel noch mehr, als das Hometrailrad mit der kürzeren Gabel. Sobald man einmal auf die dumme Idee kommt sich wie ein hypnotisiertes Kaninchen hinten rein zu stellen, liegt man ein paar Sekunden später schon im Dreck nachdem man das Vorderrad verloren hat. Mit den kürzeren und steileren Oldschool-Rädern hat das noch deutlich besser funktioniert, ängstlich und statisch zu fahren. War dann zwar auch nicht so wirklich schön oder elegant, aber man hatte eine höhere Chance in der richtigen Reihenfolge von Rad und Mensch unten anzukommen. Meinen aller ersten Versuch mit long/low/slack hab ich aus diesem Grund letztendlich gecancelt und den Rahmen hat mein Mann bekommen. Es fuhr sich zwar wunderschön und stabil und alles, aber vor allem im für mich damals fordernden Gelände musste ich mir dann doch eingestehen, dass das Rad die meiste Zeit mit mir spazieren fährt weil ich einfach nicht die richtige Technik und zu viel Angst hatte, um es aktiv unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Ich bin dann von einer etwas radikaleren Geometrie als das aktuelle BFe auf das richtig kurze/steile oldschool BFe Gen3 (66° Lenkwinkel und Reach unter 400mm) gewechselt, was damals für mich perfekt und das bessere Rad war, weil ich es einfacher kontrollieren konnte. Den Rahmen hab ich noch, aber er hängt an der Wand weil ich es heute nicht mehr fahren will (komme mir eingezwängt vor). Hat halt alles seine Zeit und seine Anwendung, nicht nur abhängig vom Gelände sondern auch abhängig vom Mensch.




Martina H. schrieb:


> Diese Offsetgeschichte ist ja auch ganz interessant (für mich war es schon etwas verwirrend Nachlauf, Offset entsprechend auseinanderzudröseln) ist aber für mich dann doch nicht schlüssig. Wozu baue ich einen flachen Lenkwinkel, nur um ihn schlussendlich mit kürzerem Offset zu korrigieren. Durch das kürzere Offset verringere ich den Radstand und auch den (?virtuellen?) Lenkwinkel. Der wird ja dann doch wieder steiler (ich glaub ich muss doch mal Herrn Sinus bemühen) - also was soll das? Da kann ich doch gleich wieder einen etwas steileren (und damit gemässigten) Lenkwinkel wählen...



Es geht nicht darum, den Lenkwinkel zu verringern, sondern um andere Effekte, die mit dem Nachlauf (selbiger vergrößert sich mit kleinerem Offset) und dem Aufstandspunkt des Vorderrads zu tun haben. Das ist hier imo sehr schön erklärt.
https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/pushing-the-limits-of-fork-offset-an-experiment-45343/
Da ich es mittlerweile selber ausprobiert habe wage ich zu behaupten, dass das nicht nur schöne Theorie oder Marketing ist, sondern in der Praxis tatsächlich funktioniert, und zwar überraschend deutlich.


----------



## daddel321 (8. März 2019)

Ich selbst fahre auch lieber eine gemäßigte Geo. So ein Old-School-Rad würd ich aber nicht fahren wollen. Zu kurz ist halt auch nicht gut.. Länge bringt ja bis zu einem gewissen Punkt Sicherheit und der ist halt von Können, Fahrstil und Kraft bzw. Körperbau abhängig. Man darf also nicht vergessen, dass wir als Frauen eh kürzere Oberkörper haben und weniger Kraft, weshalb son super langes Bike bei unserem Geschlecht ja vermutlich oft weniger sinnig ist als bei Männern. Und da die Bikes in der Regel ja für den Durchschnittsfahrer gemacht sind, also männlich 1,80, 80 kg oder so, sind wir ja eher schon die kritische Nutzergruppe


----------



## Lenka K. (8. März 2019)

Alles sehr interessante Ausführungen, danke dafür! 

Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, wie ich mich mit meinem neuen Radl schlagen werde, v.a. weil ich es neben meinem radikal altmodischem fahren möchte ... Aber wahrscheinlich ist es wie mit den Skiern: ein klassischer Tourenski verlangt eine ganz andere Fahrweise als ein breiter Freerider, und die Umstellung dauert höchstens 2-3 Schwünge.

Es bleibt jedenfals spannend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (8. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> Hier kuscheln zwei:



Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden haben, ähneln sich die beiden Bikes ja schon sehr. Zwei HT mit 140mm Federgabel. Was genau berechtigt denn jetzt beide Bikes bei dir zu bleiben? Hatte immer den Eindruck ihr seid da sehr kompromisslos, was den Platz für die Bikes in eurem Leben angeht. 

Ansonsten probier ich das mit dem kurzen Offset jetzt auch mal aus. Hat sich so ergeben


----------



## lucie (8. März 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden haben, ähneln sich die beiden Bikes ja schon sehr. Zwei HT mit 140mm Federgabel. Was genau berechtigt denn jetzt beide Bikes bei dir zu bleiben?




1. Es ist doch noch garnicht entschieden, dass beide entgültig bleiben dürfen! Längere Touren mit dem Cotic stehen ja noch aus. Erst dann kann ich für mich auch etwas zur Tourentauglichkeit und zu längeren Bergaufpassagen in Erfahrung bringen. Durch den flacheren SW und dem längeren Oberrohr macht es in der aktuellen Kombi mit der 27,5"+/29" Gabel an steilen Rampen eben keine so gute Figur - anders das Lapierre, das ist ein wahrer Kletteraffe. Wenn's schnell bergab geht, hat das Cotic ein wenig die Nase vorn, braucht aber in schnellen Kurven immer etwas mehr Druck auf das VR.
2. Cotic bei gleicher Gabeleinbauhöhe: flacherer LW, höheres Tretlager, flacherer Sitzwinkel, etwas längerer Reach, längerer Radstand
3. Nein, beim Fahren ähneln sie sich eben nicht, daher steht einfach noch nicht fest, auf welche Geo ich mich schlussendlich festlegen werde.



Aninaj schrieb:


> Hatte immer den Eindruck ihr seid da sehr kompromisslos, was den Platz für die Bikes in eurem Leben angeht.



Total missverstanden. Es geht nicht um den Platz der Bikes in unserem Leben, es geht um den Platz in unserem Wohnraum (64qm)!!!
Wenn wir den Platz hätten, dann...


----------



## Aninaj (8. März 2019)

lucie schrieb:


> 1. Es ist doch noch garnicht entschieden, dass beide entgültig bleiben dürfen! Längere Touren mit dem Cotic stehen ja noch aus. Erst dann kann ich für mich auch etwas zur Tourentauglichkeit und zu längeren Bergaufpassagen in Erfahrung bringen. Durch den flacheren SW und dem längeren Oberrohr macht es in der aktuellen Kombi mit der 27,5"+/29" Gabel an steilen Rampen eben keine so gute Figur - anders das Lapierre, das ist ein wahrer Kletteraffe. Wenn's schnell bergab geht, hat das Cotic ein wenig die Nase vorn, braucht aber in schnellen Kurven immer etwas mehr Druck auf das VR.
> 2. Cotic bei gleicher Gabeleinbauhöhe: flacherer LW, höheres Tretlager, flacherer Sitzwinkel, etwas längerer Reach, längerer Radstand
> 3. Nein, beim Fahren ähneln sie sich eben nicht, daher steht einfach noch nicht fest, auf welche Geo ich mich schlussendlich festlegen werde.
> 
> ...



Aaaaahh.. die Entscheidung steht noch aus. Ich verstehe 

Aber mal ehrlich. Das die Bikes nicht gleich sind, ist schon klar, sind ja verschiedene Bikes. Aber in Anbetracht der Möglichkeiten sich ein Bike aufzubauen, ähneln sie sich schon sehr  Ich meine ein 100 mm XC Flitzer würde sich dann schon deutlich unterscheiden. Aber die beiden Schönheiten. Das sind dann doch eher Details! Was nicht heißt, dass es nicht wichtige Details sind! Keine Frage!

Und ja, der Platz in der Wohnung... macht so manchen Kompromiss nötig.


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Sobald man einmal auf die dumme Idee kommt sich wie ein hypnotisiertes Kaninchen hinten rein zu stellen,



Ok, dass IST eine meiner Spezialitäten 



scylla schrieb:


> Das ist hier imo sehr schön erklärt.



Leider ist mein Englisch nicht so gut. D.h. im Prinzip versteh ich schon wass sie mir sagen wollen - nur kann ich dem Artikel nicht im einzelnen folgen. Und selbstverständlich weiss ich, dass ich den Lenkwinkel durch den Offset nicht ändern kann. Deshalb sprach ich vom "virtuellen" Lenkwinkel. Denn wenn ich eine Linie durch das Steuerohr parallel zur Gabel oder durch das Steuerohr zur Achsaufnahme ziehe ergeben sich schon unterschiedliche "Lenkwinkel". Aber das wird dann wohl auch schnell zum Korinthenkacken 



Aninaj schrieb:


> Zwei HT mit 140mm Federgabel.



Bring nichts durcheinander, hier geht es um 3 Bikes. 1 x Cotic, 2 x Lapierre

Und damit (auch) um eine Entscheidung für mich: Custom aufgeschoben oder aufgehoben...

Jetzt kommt für meinen Franzosen erstmal ein englischer Winkelsteuersatz. Damit kommt er dann auf gemässigte 65° Lenkwinkel. Der Sitzwinkel bleibt dann bei 74.5. Meine Gabel hat ja schon das kürzere Offset (46) - dann bin ich schon fast bei meiner Wunschgeo. Schaun mer mal ob und wie's mir passt...


----------



## lucie (8. März 2019)

Na, ursprünglich sollte das Cotic ja das Lapierre ersetzen. Die Daten auf dem Papier waren jetzt nicht sooooo different. Als ich aber das erste Mal mit dem aktuellen Gabel-Setup unsere Minireferenzanstiege gefahren bin, war das doch sehr ernüchternd. Auf grund des längeren Oberrohrs + dem flacheren Sitzwinkel kam mir das VR viel eher entgegen, musste also mehr nach vorn rutschen und mit dem Oberkörper ordentlich die Front nach unten drücken. Das kann der Franzose wesentlich besser. Dafür fliegt das Cotic etwas solider über schnelle Bergabpassagen. Rumtricksen geht mit beiden.

Das ist der Hauptgrund, weswegen ich dem Franzosenrahmen eine zweite Chance gegeben habe und ihn aus den Teilen des Dartmoor (außer LRS uns Gabel natürlich) komplettiert habe.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. März 2019)

Ah, der Sitzwinkel erklärt, warum ich zwar weiterhin ungern bergauf trete, da aber keine Nachteile beim Bird merke. Das hat 74°.


Seit ich btw das Bird habe, fühlt sich das Canyon total seltsam an. Erinnert mich irgendwie an das Geunke von irgendwem hier zum Thema Anfänger und racelastiges CC-Bike und auch wenn ich das entweder abgewinkt oder einfach ignoriert habe, bei mir trifft es zu. Alleine diese gestreckte Haltung geht mir inzwischen dermaßen auf den Senkel. Bin kürzlich auf einer Miniprobefahrttour bei mir innerhalb kurzer Zeit zwischen  Canyon und Bird hin- und hergewechselt und das war schon drastisch. Gefühlt sitzt der Lenker auch zu niedrig, evtl. muss ich da per Lenker mit Rise nachbessern.



scylla schrieb:


> Sobald man einmal auf die dumme Idee kommt sich wie ein hypnotisiertes Kaninchen hinten rein zu stellen, liegt man ein paar Sekunden später schon im Dreck nachdem man das Vorderrad verloren hat.




Man wird insgesamt durchaus mehr als adäquat belohnt, aber das war genau der Punkt, wo es mich letztens zweimal geschmissen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Gefühlt sitzt der Lenker auch zu niedrig, evtl. muss ich da per Lenker mit Rise nachbessern.



Vorsicht mit der Lenkerhöhe bei steilem Lenkwinkel. Dank dem Winkel geht es sowieso schon deutlich einfacher in die Überschlags-Rotation über, und mit einer hohen Front bastelt man sich dann auch noch einen netten Hebel dazu damit's sich noch schöner fliegt  
Für einen Forstweg-Tourer geht alles, aber für ernsthaften Traileinsatz würd ich lieber eher tiefer lassen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. März 2019)

Sagen wir mal so, ich wills tatsächlich lieber für gemütliche Touren nehmen, aber danke, diese Wechselwirkung hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm.


----------



## lucie (8. März 2019)

Bei hoher Front und steilem Lenkwinkel klappt aber ein Endo bzw. Stoppie wesentlich entspannter als mit einem flachen LW und tiefer Front.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. März 2019)




----------



## Chaotenkind (8. März 2019)

daddel321 schrieb:


> Ich selbst fahre auch lieber eine gemäßigte Geo. So ein Old-School-Rad würd ich aber nicht fahren wollen. Zu kurz ist halt auch nicht gut.. Länge bringt ja bis zu einem gewissen Punkt Sicherheit und der ist halt von Können, Fahrstil und Kraft bzw. Körperbau abhängig. Man darf also nicht vergessen, dass wir als Frauen eh kürzere Oberkörper haben und weniger Kraft, weshalb son super langes Bike bei unserem Geschlecht ja vermutlich oft weniger sinnig ist als bei Männern. Und da die Bikes in der Regel ja für den Durchschnittsfahrer gemacht sind, also männlich 1,80, 80 kg oder so, sind wir ja eher schon die kritische Nutzergruppe



Naja, was für die einen ein super langes Bike ist, kann für andere ein kurzes sein. Ist halt auch abhängig von der Körperlänge des Fahrers. Ich habe da mal in meinen Dateien nach der Geo von meinem Enduro-Hardtail gekramt. Ist, für meine Zwergengröße und mit eher langen Beinen und kürzerem Oberkörper, lang. Verdammt lang. Länger dürfte es nicht sein, sonst wären in manchen Situationen meine Arme zu kurz. Ok, auch wegen des 800er Flatbars. Da hat man als Zwerg den Vorteil, dass man ein für sich langes Bike fährt, dass aber trotzdem eine "gemäßigte Geo" hat. Fährt sich bergauf sehr entspannt und wenn es runter steil und rumpelig wird, vermittelt es ne Menge Sicherheit.


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2019)

...puh, warum muss in so ein kleines Rad so eine lange Gabel? Mit so einem langen Steuerrohr, so ein hoher Stack? Für so eine kleine (entschuldige) Person?


----------



## Aninaj (8. März 2019)

Viel hilft viel 

Find's auch etwas viel, vermute mal ne 170er Gabel? Ein 95er Steuerrohr (hab zumindest bisher nix kürzeres gesehen, wird vermutlich seinen Grund haben) und ne 140er Gabel hätten bei so einem (Chaoten)Floh  vermutlich völlig ausgereicht. Bei 170 mm veränderst du die Position auf dem Rad ja auch enorm, da der Hinterbau nicht einfedert... stelle mir das grad vor, wie die Gabel eintaucht, vom Chopper zum Renner


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2019)

555 = 160


----------



## Aninaj (8. März 2019)

bei 26" ?
ne akutelle Pike mit 160 hat 542, daher vermute ich, dass es eher an die 170 sein müßten


----------



## Martina H. (8. März 2019)

uuups, stimmt, ist ja 26 Zoll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb9999 (9. März 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit der Lenkerhöhe bei steilem Lenkwinkel. Dank dem Winkel geht es sowieso schon deutlich einfacher in die Überschlags-Rotation über, und mit einer hohen Front bastelt man sich dann auch noch einen netten Hebel dazu damit's sich noch schöner fliegt
> Für einen Forstweg-Tourer geht alles, aber für ernsthaften Traileinsatz würd ich lieber eher tiefer lassen.



#Edith sagt: Gerade erst gesehen das das hier ein Ladies only Thread ist. Sorry. Kam von der Startseite, da sticht das nicht ins Auge.  Bin schon weg.... 

Nette Diskussion hier. Sehr interessant.

@scylla : Wollte dazu oben schon was anmerken, jetzt hier passt es nochmal besser. Zum Thema tiefe Front bzw. langes Front center.

Wie ich scheinst du ja ein Freund/eine Freundin von ausprobieren zu sein. Ich komme ursprünglich auch vom Rennrad --> Race HT --> Trailbike. Ich bin daher tiefe Cockpits gewöhnt. Hat mir nie was gemacht und ich bin damit alles gefahren. Ich fahre zu Hause ähnlich moderate Trails bis max. s2 (einzelne Schlüsselstellen s3).

Kürzlich hab ich umgebaut im Fuhrpark und dann blieb da plötzlich eine 150er 29" Pike Debonair übrig. Auch wenn mein Banshee Phantom nur bis 140mm freigegeben ist (bis dato immer 130mm gefahren) wollte ich den Effekt der langen Gabel dann doch mal ausprobieren. Wie zu erwarten wurde es mir etwas zu kurz, etwas zu nervös an steilen Anstiegen. Was ich aber bergab deutlich gemerkt habe waren die 2cm mehr Cockpithöhe bei ansonsten unveränderten setup. Das gab mir im Steilen deutlich mehr Sicherheit und das Gefühl weiter mit viel Druck auf der Front fahren zu können.

Habe jetzt dennoch wieder auf 130mm umgebaut. Bei der Gelegenheit ich alle spacer unter den Vorbau gepackt, den Vorbau gedreht und einen neuen Lenker mit rise bestellt. Erste Tests fühlen sich prima an. Bin gespannt wie es sich mit den dann wieder steileren Winkeln, aber gleicher Cockpithöhe wie mit 150mm fährt.

Will sagen: Meinst du nicht das man die Nachteile eines langen Front Centers durch ein höheres Cockpit ausgleichen könnte? Sehe da auch einen dezenten Trend in aktuellen bike Geometrien. Der Stack ist nicht mehr ganz so tief, Steuerrohre wieder etwas länger. Gefühlt kommt so deutlich mehr druck aufs VR ohne das man sich viel mehr dafür bewegen muss. Ich kenne das noch vom recht extrem aufgebauten 301 einer Freundes, der immer washout am VR hatte. Mein erster Ansatz (Tiefe Front = viel Druck auf VR) stellte sich als falsch raus. Letztlich war das Gegenteil der weg zu Erfolg. Nämlich ein kürzerer Vorbau und eine maximal hoch bauender Lenker - um aktiv, nicht passiv, Druck auf das VR zu bringen.


----------



## Aninaj (9. März 2019)

Da ich grad (leider jetzt erst) drüber gestolpert bin und das hier vielleicht gut reinpasst:

Bike-stats

Zum einen läßt es sich unter den vielen Bikes da draußen gut nach einem Bike mit einer bestimmten Geometrievorgabe suchen. Das macht das Finden des neuen Bikes vielleicht etwas einfacher (wenn frau denn weiß, was sie will). Zum anderen kann frau auch schnell rechnen lassen, wie sich z.B. eine neue Gabel auf die Geometrie auswirkt.

Natürlich alles graue Theorie und am Ende muss frau das ganze in der Praxis natürlich selbst erfahren. Aber so als Einstiegspunkt, um die Auswahl mal etwas zu definieren, definitiv ne coole Sache. Danke an Alexander (wer auch immer du hier im Forum bist) für die Arbeit!


----------



## Martina H. (9. März 2019)

Top - Danke für den Link

Definitiv jmd. mit einer Zahlenmacke  - ist mir sympatisch


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. März 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> 555 = 160



Richtig.
Für die Gegend hier bei mir völlig unnötig, aber ich hatte die Trails oberhalb von Riva/Torbole im Hinterkopf. Deshalb waren nicht nur meine Körpermaße, sondern u.a. auch ein Gabelfederweg von 160 mm und gute Bergaufperformance (weil ich nicht nur shutteln will) die Planungsvorgaben. Und was soll ich sagen, es funzt. Ist bei steil, steinig, stufig und stolperbiken für mich super. Auch, weil sich kein Überschlagsgefühl einstellt. Das war mir wichtig. Es ist jedes Jahr ein Spass. Und die Gesichtsausdrücke der Herren, wenn ich damit irgendwo an einem Trailende rausploppe, sind unbezahlbar.
Und da es so gut bergauf fährt, wird es auch hier am meisten genutzt. Also, wenn ich Trailkontrolle betreiben möchte.

150 mm vom Gabelfederweg habe ich schon ausgenutzt, allerdings im Plüschsofa. Das hat 165 mm (bei einer, sebst für mich, sehr kurzen und kompakten Rahmengeo.) Fährt sich entsprechend bescheiden bergauf. Währenddessen beschließe ich jedes Mal, dass ich es verkaufe. Der Entschluss hält allerdings immer nur bis nach dem runter. Leider hab ich vom Rahmen keine Unterlagen mehr.

Da die Mattoc jetzt das IRT-Kit bekommt, denke ich, dass ich auch im Hardtail künftig mehr vom Federweg ausnutzen kann/werde.

Edit: Rahmen und Gabel können auch 650B. Will ich zwar nicht, aber, wenn es mal keine vernünftigen Brocken mehr für 26" geben sollte, kann ich auf 27,5" ausweichen.


----------



## scylla (10. März 2019)

sb9999 schrieb:


> #Edith sagt: Gerade erst gesehen das das hier ein Ladies only Thread ist. Sorry. Kam von der Startseite, da sticht das nicht ins Auge.  Bin schon weg....
> 
> Nette Diskussion hier. Sehr interessant.
> 
> ...



Auch das mit hohem und tiefem Lenker hab ich natürlich im Lauf der Zeit schon mehrfach ausprobiert. Was du schreibst kann richtig sein. Tatsächlich halte ich es aber für einen Trugschluss. Die Physik lässt sich nicht ausschalten. Druck am Vorderrad erzeugt man mit passender Verlagerung des Schwerpunkts. Die Lenkerhöhe hat damit erste mal nichts zu schaffen. Die Lenkerhöhe sorgt dann nur noch für den Kipp Hebel.  Will heissen wenn man sich traut auch mit tiefer Front den Schwerpunkt nach vorne zu legen und Druck am Vorderrad zu erzeugen ist ein tieferer Lenker vorteilhaft. Wenn man sich aber mit tiefem Lenker nicht traut dann hilft alle schöne Theorie nichts. Dann ist es in der Tat besser dem inneren Schweinehund zu helfen indem man den Lenker höher setzt.


----------



## HTWolfi (10. März 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Durch das kürzere Offset verringere ich den Radstand und auch den (?virtuellen?) Lenkwinkel. Der wird ja dann doch wieder steiler (ich glaub ich muss doch mal Herrn Sinus bemühen) - also was soll das? Da kann ich doch gleich wieder einen etwas steileren (und damit gemässigten) Lenkwinkel wählen..


Eine Änderung des Gabeloffsets hat eigentlich auf fast alle Geo-Werte einen Einfluss.
Nach meinem CAD Daten sieht es beim BFe in Größe S wie folgt aus (alles ohne sag).

Gabeleinbaulänge 552 mm / 37 mm Offset @scylla (160 mm 27,5)

Gabeleinbaulänge 552 mm / 44 mm Offset (Standard 160 mm 27,5)

Gabeleinbaulänge 552 mm / 51 mm Offset @lucie (140 mm 29)


  



Grundlage für die Geo sind die Daten von der Cotic Seite (140 mm und 25% sag).
Dann nur AtC und Offset angepasst, den Rest macht das CAD. 






Edit: Bilder doppelt eingefügt.


----------



## Martina H. (11. März 2019)

Hallo Wolfi,

auf Dich hab ich schon gewartet   

Dann macht die Offsetgeschichte bei der grössten Differenz rd. ein halbes Grad aus - ok, jetzt nicht die Welt (ja, ich weiss, der soll ja auch den Nachlauf richten).  Aber Kleinvieh macht ja auch Mist 

Bei Deiner Aufstellung wird ausserdem deutlich, dass das Bfe garnicht soooo lang ist, wie es immer beworben wird. Naja, und den Sitzwinkel hatten wir ja schon 

Da ist der Franzose schon noch ein wenig länger und hat den steileren Sitzwinkel, allerdings ist das Bfe was den Lenkwinkel betrifft, dann doch flacher - naja, man kann nicht alles haben...Obwohl ich bei gestriger Testfahrt festgestellt habe, dass mir die 63° beim Bfe doch nur bedingt taugen. Bergauf hatte ich ein paar Situationen, bei denen ich das Bike nicht so beherrschen konnte, wie ich das beim Lapierre schaffe.

Sollte ich mich dann doch noch mal an Custom heranwagen, denke ich, dass ich mit meiner bisherigen Wunschgeo garnicht so danebenlag: Sitzwinkel 75°, Lenkwinkel 65°,  Reach 420/430 bei 532er Gabel mit 46er Offset - sollte für mich gemässigt genug sein


----------



## Martina H. (17. März 2019)

...da sind die zweieiigen Zwillinge 





Konnte heute endlich den Winkelsteuersatz probefahren - läuft 

Jetzt hat der orangene Franzose rund 65°  Lenkwinkel (der Grüne ca. 66°) bei ca. Zweieinhalb cm längerem Radstand. War am Anfang etwas "kippelig" in langsamen Kurven, ich habe dann den Spacer unter dem Vorbau entfernt. Hat sich besser angefühlt, oder ich hatte mich schon dran gewöhnt 

Jetzt passt es jedenfalls richtig gut: klettert sehr gut, und bei schnell bergab stabilisiert sich das ganze System schön. Auch langsam runter fühlt sich richtig an, nur Vorderrad anheben ist etwas schwieriger (kann ich aber eh nicht so gut  , muss ich eben mehr üben)


----------



## lucie (17. März 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...da sind die zweieiigen Zwillinge
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 839126
> 
> ...



Wenn's doch nicht passt, kannst Du ja die orangefarbene Diva in das Loch im Vordergrund versenken - begraben sozusagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

